
Maersk Reinstalls 45k PCs and 4k Servers in 10 Days to Recover from Ransomware - stryk
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/maersk-reinstalled-45-000-pcs-and-4-000-servers-to-recover-from-notpetya-attack/
======
seddin
not true

~~~
stryk
oh? How so? Do you know something they don't? (i'm not saying you're wrong,
I'm just genuinely curious)

